# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart glasses >  Form Smart Swim Goggles, Form Athletica Inc., Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - Form Athletica Inc.

Home page - formswim.com/products/smart-swim-goggles

Playlist "FORM Smart Swim Goggles"

----------


## Airicist

FORM Swim Goggles – See your metrics while you swim

Published on Aug 6, 2019




> Swim goggles with a smart display. See the metrics you need in the moment. Take control of your swim. Available now for $199 with 45-day fit guarantee and free U.S./Canada shipping. 
> 
> The FORM Swim Goggles are the only swim goggles with a smart display that delivers metrics like split times, distance, and more—intelligently, as you swim. Developed in collaboration with top competitive swimmers and coaches, these goggles are the missing piece in every swimmer’s swim bag.

----------


## Airicist

What do swimmers think about the FORM Smart Swim Goggles?!

Jun 15, 2020

There's one word we hear every time. WOW.




> The FORM Smart Swim Goggles are the only swim goggles with a smart display that delivers metrics like split times, distance, and more—intelligently, as you swim. Developed in collaboration with top competitive swimmers, pro triathletes and coaches, these goggles are the missing piece in every swimmer’s swim bag.

----------

